# Newsletter from my financial advisor



## Bobw235 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just passing it along for anyone interested (not trying to solicit business for them). In this edition they're talking about the impact of the upcoming election and there's also a bit at the end about when to take social security and also about estate planning.

http://www.cadencewm.com/wp-content...Cadence+Clips+-+October+2016&utm_medium=email


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 1, 2016)

Bob - thanks for that.  Pretty basic stuff but always good to stay aware of how government policy can affect us.  They keep changing the rules!


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 1, 2016)

Myquest55 said:


> Bob - thanks for that.  Pretty basic stuff but always good to stay aware of how government policy can affect us.  They keep changing the rules!



Glad you enjoyed it. Some of their stuff is more complex, but I thought some might find it interesting in light of the upcoming election. I'm actually meeting this my advisor next week. As they have been for some time and have talked about in earlier newsletters, they're taking a pretty conservative view of the market right now.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 1, 2016)

This article pretty much reflects what I have been reading on various financial sites, and my mutual funds reports.  This election has the potential to throw the global financial markets into turmoil...IF Trump is elected.  I'm no fan of Hillary Clinton, but from a personal financial perspective, she is far and away the best choice.  Trump is filthy rich, and has no concerns about what his lunatic actions might do to the markets....whereas Hillary seems to be firmly in the Wall Street corner, and is unlikely to make any stupid moves that might impact the Clinton finances, and send the markets into a nose dive.  That, alone, is sufficient to make up my mind.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 1, 2016)

Don M. said:


> This article pretty much reflects what I have been reading on various financial sites, and my mutual funds reports.  This election has the potential to throw the global financial markets into turmoil...IF Trump is elected.  I'm no fan of Hillary Clinton, but from a personal financial perspective, she is far and away the best choice.  Trump is filthy rich, and has no concerns about what his lunatic actions might do to the markets....whereas Hillary seems to be firmly in the Wall Street corner, and is unlikely to make any stupid moves that might impact the Clinton finances, and send the markets into a nose dive.  That, alone, is sufficient to make up my mind.



I agree with you Don. Should Trump be elected there will likely be a market hit that will wipe out lots of wealth. Clinton will have a more steady hand and the markets like stability. Trump is anything but stable.


----------

